
SFO Officials Make Citizen Arrests Of Internet Rideshare Drivers - josephby
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2013/07/29/sfo-citizen-arrests-internet-rideshare/
======
eksith
I don't get this at all.

The regulation is to keep "taxis" "safe"? Then if these are inspected and
insured vehicles, the drivers have proper drivers' licenses and passengers are
wearing seat belts, then what more can be done to make them "safe"?

    
    
      They are calling the growing practice a "clear public safety hazard."
    

How does reducing the number of vehicles on the road (it's basically a
carpool) considered a safety hazard?

